
Ask HN: Reflective display for programming - printer
Brightness is a selling point these days. But every time I use a display I turn down the brightness (sometimes down to 10). Bright displays are nice for games and watching movies, but (IMHO) not for programming or watching all day.
I wondered if there are reflective displays available (like E Ink) so I looked around. But I can't find any of a decent size (20" and above) or a decent response time.
Does anyone know if there are decent size reflective (LCD) displays available? And why aren't they more popular?
======
jameswyse
I don't know much about reflective displays but I use an app called f.lux
which adjusts the color on your display based on the time of day. Now I can
hack away all night with no eye strain!

<http://stereopsis.com/flux/>

~~~
printer
Thank you. I already use something similar calles Red Shift. But I still think
it would be nice to have a reflective display.

------
tl
Until you find such a display, I recommend you look into platform's
accessibility options and invert the colors instead of messing with
brightness. Google "black on white" for Mac or "invert colors" for Windows /
Linux instructions.

~~~
printer
Nice, I did not know this was possible. But I'm currently on Windows Server
2008, and the invert option is only available in the magnifier screen.

